# Powder Stashes



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

while waiting for the powder to return I stumbled upon some of my old shit. I whipped this up some time ago.. just a collection of ALL POWDER riding clips of me and my crew from some years back, before we had HD cams.
Old Dudes riding All pow all the time.. random clips from 2004 to 2008 riding the Pacific Northwest - Mt Baker, Mt Bailey, Alpental, Washington Backcountry, Monashee Cat Ski B.C., Gold Creek Wa.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

pretty cool edit …  Some nice powwwwdaaa


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Daaaaaammmnnnn! Some deep stuff there for real!


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

pretty much how I see things: I can watch almost anyone that can even some what ride powder.. watching powder spray.. its an addiction


----------



## nevrsumrrider (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice Edit and some nice pow. Nothin better than cruisin through the pow. thanks for sharing.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Very nice! Getting me stoked to get sum.


----------

